# Differential identification



## Popof4 (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm looking for some information from the experts. 
Is this a Safe T Track differential?
Thanks in advance. 







?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Popof4 said:


> I'm looking for some information from the experts.
> Is this a Safe T Track differential?
> Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 145392
> ?


Not an expert, but appears to be. Look inside where you see the small "spider" gears and you should see some form of a spring (s).

Best bet is to find the year/casting date on the housing and then locate the letter code on the axle tube to confirm exactly what year, what make, what axle ratio, and if it is factory posi or an added unit.



http://www.wallaceracing.com/axledata2.htm


----------

